
Intel Security CTO warns of dangers from escalating Russian cyberwar - Fjolsvith
http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/29/intel-security-cto-warns-of-dangers-from-escalating-russian-cyberwar/
======
generj
"The administration, fellow lawmakers, and general public must understand the
potentially catastrophic consequences of a digital cyber conflict escalating
into a kinetic, conventional shooting war."

The international community needs to come to a consensus on what kinds of
digital attacks constitute war rather than intelligence gathering operations.
There are well understood limits to what the CIA and GRU can do without
provoking too much outrage if caught.

Note that Obama's announced retaliation focused on new sanctions on Russia's
intelligence agencies and expelling a few diplomats from the country. "Reports
have indicated that White House officials are also trying to avoid escalating
the conflict." The issue with a widespread digital war would be the entire
Internet as collateral damage for a few days. We are indeed wise to not
escalate matters.

------
Fjolsvith
And people were worried Trump would start a war with Russia!!!

~~~
hourislate
I think people are worried that Trump works for Russia.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Yes, but before the election, the argument Hilary put forth was that Trump was
going to provoke a war with Russia.

~~~
e2kp
The US doesnt need Trump for that, they seem to do just fine without him with
nuclear tensions and overblown sanctions.

